

Poll : Did your Startup experience ruined your love life? - maximem


======
hansy
Personally, me and some of my other guy friends have not been able to maintain
a relationship while working on a startup.

I'd actually be curious to see if among entrepreneurs who have worked on a
startup and also maintained a successful relationship with their significant
other, if there's a statistically significant difference between male and
female founders.

------
cajuntrep
I would say "tested" would have been a better word.

It's been difficult at times, but like ToniVlaic said, you need to try your
best to balance relationships, friends, family, and health.

------
mansigandhi
No, my boyfriend (now husband) has been my co-founder for 3 years now.

------
limedaring
No — my boyfriend of 4 years is also an entrepreneur and we both understand
the demands of the business. My startup is stronger due to his support and
help as well!

------
ToniVlaic
No ;-) You need to balance it as good as possible, love life, family,
health....

------
brentlarue
my startup is the love of my life :)

